# padsp funktioniert nicht

## Vortex375

padsp ist ein Wrapper für OSS-Programme, damit man diese auch mit PulseAudio verwenden kann (so wie aoss oder artsdsp).

Leider funktioniert padsp bei mir überhaupt nicht. Ich erhalte nur immer folgende Meldung:

```
$ padsp TeamSpeak

ERROR: ld.so: object 'libpulsedsp.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
```

Die Datei ist vorhanden und offenbar auch in Ordnung (?):

```

$ ldd /usr/lib64/libpulsedsp.so

        libpulse.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpulse.so.0 (0x00002ba4a7c59000)

        librt.so.1 => /lib/librt.so.1 (0x00002ba4a7ea8000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00002ba4a80b1000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00002ba4a82b6000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00002ba4a8537000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00002ba4a8752000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0x00002ba4a8a92000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0x00002ba4a8c9b000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0x00002ba4a8eb7000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x0000555555554000)

        libxcb-xlib.so.0 => /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0 (0x00002ba4a91bc000)

        libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib/libxcb.so.1 (0x00002ba4a93be000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0x00002ba4a95da000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0x00002ba4a96de000)

$ readelf -h /usr/lib64/libpulsedsp.so

ELF Header:

  Magic:   7f 45 4c 46 02 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  Class:                             ELF64

  Data:                              2's complement, little endian

  Version:                           1 (current)

  OS/ABI:                            UNIX - System V

  ABI Version:                       0

  Type:                              DYN (Shared object file)

  Machine:                           Advanced Micro Devices X86-64

  Version:                           0x1

  Entry point address:               0x2a10

  Start of program headers:          64 (bytes into file)

  Start of section headers:          42240 (bytes into file)

  Flags:                             0x0

  Size of this header:               64 (bytes)

  Size of program headers:           56 (bytes)

  Number of program headers:         7

  Size of section headers:           64 (bytes)

  Number of section headers:         27

  Section header string table index: 26

```

Pulseaudio ist so installiert:

```
* media-sound/pulseaudio [R 0.9.10-r1] <target>

    X alsa -asyncns avahi -bluetooth -caps dbus glib gnome hal -jack -libsamplerate -lirc oss (-policykit) tcpd
```

Weiß jemand, wo der Wurm da steckt?

----------

